# Almost 40 & thinking of IUI



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI all,

          I have been on this site for over 2 years now & I can now join your group if thats ok ??

          I will be 40 in April.

          I have had 6 icsi's in total. I am a poor responder but I did get  BFP & my son Miles from my 4th go  
          my 5th & 6th go's at the end of last year resulted in no fertilization ( all eggs immature in 6th go)

          I did get 4 eggs in my 6th ( for what good 4 immatrue eggs was !! ) go but normally I only end up with 2 so I am a
          very poor responder.

          We decided to stop all ICSI/IVF but just dont seem to be able to let it go & we are thinking of
          IUI later in the year.

          Is IUI ok for 40+'s ?? I dont reapond well anyway & my thoughts are that IVF only has higher sats than IUI cos they 
          get to pick the best embies to put back in.. I normally only have 1 to put back anyway so I would have thought
          for me IUI's chances cant really be any lower ??

            Thank you

                  Katy. xxxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Madison

Welcome to ff, I just came onto this over 40 board on chance, I have posted here in the past but feel the general boards better for response (no offence intended to those who feel happy here)

IUI in my personal opinion is a waste of time it does work for some, but being a bit older, I have experienced 4 with no results, I must hasten to add that I am a poor responder in ivf too hence on donor egg cycles since

I truly wish you the best in your travels, let me know if you'd like some links to boards you will might be interested in, if you haven't already found them

Ps am 44

Larkles
xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Madison,

Welcome to the over 40s threads!

Sorry to hear of your recent BFNs    It's always difficult to know what to do next when you feel you've perhaps come to the end of the road with one lot of tx. I had my IUIs (far too many to mention) in my mid-30s so not sure what the stats are for IUI succeeding at 40. Have you asked you clinic what there success rates are and if they think it's worth trying?

I think I've seen postings on other boards of it succeeding for ladies in their prime but would really make sure you have some tests before you go down this route. Although it's a lot less invasive or emotionally intensive you need to be sure that it's worth trying.

Let us know how you get on and I hope others with experience of it in their 40s can answer your question.

Love, CG xxxxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

CG & Larkles,

              Thank you for your help,
                We have just had enought of icsi/ivf for a while & thought natural
                IUI would be ok to try at least till the end of the year & then maybe do 1 more ivf.

                Thanks again & good luck to you both.x

                      Katy. xxxxxxx


----------

